# Macadamia nuts



## whole milk (Jun 8, 2008)

I have about a pound of macadamia nuts left over and I'm so tired of cookies, I can't tell you.   Any other ideas for them besides cookies, chocolates, and nut butter?

Cheers,


----------



## redkitty (Jun 8, 2008)

You can eat a few with dried fruit for a snack.

You can chop up a few and toss with a salad.

Maybe some sort of nut loaf? (us vegetarians eat stuff like that!)


----------



## whole milk (Jun 8, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Y
> 
> Maybe some sort of nut loaf? (us vegetarians eat stuff like that!)



A what loaf?  

Teach my dear redkitty, teach!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Ooooohh, how about banana macadamia nut pancakes?

Heres a bunch of recipes using macadamias macadamia nuts Recipes at Epicurious.com have a looksee, might be something in there that catches your eye.


----------



## attie (Jun 8, 2008)

whole milk said:


> A what loaf?
> 
> Teach my dear redkitty, teach!



LOL


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the pancakes sound great. 
If you want to do it the easy way, use Jiffy banana muffin mix as the batter.  chop the nuts and stir in..  

You could also just bake the muffins with the nuts in it. 

How about a stir fry using them??


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 8, 2008)

macadamia brittle

here is a page full of macademia recipes

Tasty macadamia nut recipes


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 8, 2008)

*Roasted macadamia filled peaches with mascarpone* 
165g demerara sugar
80g raw macadamias, roasted and finely chopped
80g cold butter, finely chopped
8 ripe peaches, halved and stone-free
80g amaretti biscuits, crumbed
Mascarpone or cream to serve
 Combine sugar and macadamia nuts in a bowl, add butter, and, using fingertips, rub in butter until mixture resembles coarse breadcrumbs then cover and refrigerate for 10 minutes. Fill each peach cavity with about one tablespoon of butter mixture and top with crumbled amaretti biscuits. Place peaches in a greased baking dish, roast at 180C for 15-20 minutes or until peaches are just tender. To serve, spoon peaches and cooking juices into 8 bowls and serve with mascarpone. Serves 8.


----------



## Thinehost (Jun 10, 2008)

Stir-fry - I just found this recipe for pumpkin, green bean and macadamia nut stir fry

naturalhealth.ninemsn.com.au/News/Detail.aspx?ArticleId=8088

The page takes ages to load, but the recipe looks good when you get there.

M


----------



## sabixatzil1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I eat them just like that, or roasted, or salted, or as salad croutons, or in my cereal


----------

